# Muskiteers



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

can you pull of a 18 centery Empire army, or in other words pure muskets? can you just shoot them to peices or do you have to have melee regiments? can you also pull off a tercio or pike and shot or rather spear and shot?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Spear and Shot (supported by pistoliers, outriders, and war machines) is certainly a viable build. You do need those combat troops though. A pure blackpowder army would suffer in 8th due to move or fire in the objective based missions (pistoliers can't claim objectives since they don't have standards)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Templates are a humans best friend these days. Artillery is pretty much one of the be all and end alls of the lists for Empire - in the past, my Empire army lists looked along the lines of Cannon, Cannon, Outrider, Outrider, Helblaster, Helblaster.

Now, it's Cannon, Cannon, Cannon, Mortar, Mortar, Mortar, Mortar, Helstorm, Helstorm, Helstorm, Helstorm. Thats 1000pts of units. With no more guessing to make even retards capable of hitting a barndoor with a banjo, and no more partials, you're able to let your Mortars and Helstorms score a fearsome tally. 

Have a look at my Artillery Train army list in the Army list section. You could easily replace the Crossbows with more handgunners. 

I've got a game tonight against an Orc and Goblin player, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

rodmillard said:


> A pure blackpowder army would suffer in 8th due to move or fire in the objective based missions (pistoliers can't claim objectives since they don't have standards)


thats why you take detachments, while the main regiment advances the two supporting regimetns lay down covering fire, or you can sit on a Objective and as they charge you stand and shoot them wiht both you main muskiteer regiment and the two detachments.


----------

